# Instamatic X-15 photo wanted



## Tom (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for a large photo of an Kodak Instamatic X-15 camera with flash cube.


Thank you,

Tom


----------



## Smith2688 (Apr 23, 2008)

Have you tried Google?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...amatic_100.jpg/766px-Kodak_Instamatic_100.jpg


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I did, but I need a LARGE photo of the X-15 model. Internet photos are in most cases to small.





Smith2688 said:


> Have you tried Google?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...amatic_100.jpg/766px-Kodak_Instamatic_100.jpg


----------

